# Radio Ra



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

What is everyone's opinion on it, I have seen the display at my lighting supply and have heard their sales pitch but I have never installed it or had a customer ask.


----------



## Skkitzzo (Oct 2, 2007)

first house i ever worked on used this system... im sure because of my experience it seemed a little.. daunting at frist... but once the system was in it seemed to work just fine, i wasnt around for the programming part of the system but i do know it was pricey :ninja:


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

Radio ra is easy to install, it comes with receiver dimmers and radio controls, You can set them up on different scenes in different rooms and control all from a push of the button.

It is a good product for high end homes or people with lots of money!


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

You can control your lights up to 100 ft from the transmitter, . A good upgrade for remodeling purposes also , no need to pull special wires just replace existing switches with the radio ra dimmers, place the transmitter in a outlet somewhere. and your done.


----------



## okeefe (Jan 27, 2008)

Leviton has some suff. They are putting on a full day education class at local supply house. I have not worked with it. Customers around here will be a tough sell on this product these days.


----------

